# Wouter Weylandt dies in fall at Giro



## numbnuts (9 May 2011)

Here RIP


----------



## Penny Farthing (9 May 2011)

Very sad RIP


----------



## oldroadman (9 May 2011)

Desolate. The fragility of all of us. RIP.


----------



## HonestMan1910 (9 May 2011)

Sad sad sad day for the Giro, RIP Wouter


----------



## TheBoyBilly (9 May 2011)

RIP Wouter

Bill


----------



## funnymummy (9 May 2011)

So very very sad He will be much missed RIP


----------



## billy1561 (9 May 2011)

Saw this on another website earlier. R.I.P.


----------



## cloggsy (9 May 2011)

I've just read this on my Sky Sports News app 

RIP!


----------



## Manonabike (9 May 2011)

That is so sad. My thoughts are with his family and friends.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 May 2011)

That's very sad news. RIP.


----------



## Fletch456 (9 May 2011)

Was very sad to watch Eurosport today. RIP Wouter


----------



## BJH (9 May 2011)

I think the general public have no idea just how much these guys are putting on the line, especially on fast descents.

Sad day for cycling.


----------



## NormanD (9 May 2011)

RIP so sad at such a young age


----------



## Adasta (9 May 2011)

His girlfriend is pregnant with their first child


----------



## gb155 (9 May 2011)

HORRENDOUS Pictures on Eurosport today RIP


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 May 2011)

Adasta said:


> His girlfriend is pregnant with their first child



I didn't know that. If anything could make it worse, that does.


----------



## gb155 (9 May 2011)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I didn't know that. If anything could make it worse, that does.



shoot !!!!!


----------



## Sam Cycling (9 May 2011)

Ciao Wouter...

RIP


----------



## rich p (9 May 2011)

It was dreadful seeing it it on ES. 

I felt sick.

Poor bugger. RIP


----------



## kips (9 May 2011)

so so sad. RIP wouter.


----------



## Mac66 (9 May 2011)

No words seem sufficient. Deeply sad news. R.I.P.


----------



## Browser (9 May 2011)

+1, R.I.P. Mr Weylandt. Sad to say his was a name I am not familiar with, having only lately started watchign cycle racing and then only the coverage on Freeview, but I feel deeply for his poor girlfriend and family.
Are there any more details of the circumstances of the accident?


----------



## dellzeqq (9 May 2011)

Sky tells us that his pedal 'locked'.


----------



## gaz (9 May 2011)

RIP


----------



## uphillstruggler (9 May 2011)

R I P

Very sad day


----------



## Oldie But Goodie (9 May 2011)

numbnuts said:


> Here RIP


 A very very sad day for the sport.
These guys are real hard men and their efforts go almost unnoticed in the Uk.
RIP Wouter and condolences to the family and team mates of Trek Leopard


----------



## ColinJ (9 May 2011)

gb155 said:


> HORRENDOUS Pictures on Eurosport today RIP


I was just catching up here before going downstairs to watch the recorded coverage.

Horrible news - yes, R.I.P.

I don't want to watch it happen, I'll delete the recording without watching it.


----------



## HLaB (9 May 2011)

I meant to watch it but got busy fixing innertubes ! and forgot until the last 10km, I'm glad I didn't see the last 30km now; RIP Wouter :-(


----------



## Veloscot (9 May 2011)

A very sad day. Rest in peace Wouter and my thoughts and prayers are for your family and team Leopard-Trek. Perhaps one of your team will be inspired to win one for you, much like Lance did following the tragic loss of Casartelli in the 1995 TdF.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 May 2011)

read this and hit the yellow button on the planner

tragic loss, RIP.


----------



## roubaix murry (9 May 2011)

> read this and hit the yellow button on the planner



Good choice, was watching it live. Not pleasant and very graphic until they realised how bad it was. Just a reminder how fragile we are and how gutsy these guys are.
Rip


----------



## Dave_1 (10 May 2011)

I believe Armstrong was extremely vocal regarding the dangerous finales the Giro put the riders through in the 2009 addition, pointing to Horrililo's incident as proof-much to the derison of the anti-doping warriors on bikeradar. Bike racing is dangerous but the picture of that road I've seen online suggest the organisers want spectacle over safety.


----------



## PaulB (10 May 2011)

This news isn't important enough to be broadcast on the BBC Breakfast Sports programme, apparently. I have just watched news of rugby coaches resigning and boxers bickering like old women and these stories are of sufficient interest. A pro cyclist is killed in a major event and this isn't deemed important enough to mention.


----------



## rich p (10 May 2011)

PaulB said:


> This news isn't important enough to be broadcast on the BBC Breakfast Sports programme, apparently. I have just watched news of rugby coaches resigning and boxers bickering like old women and these stories are of sufficient interest. A pro cyclist is killed in a major event and this isn't deemed important enough to mention.




Hardly relevant on this thread though, is it?


----------



## cd365 (10 May 2011)

RIP


----------



## martint235 (10 May 2011)

PaulB said:


> This news isn't important enough to be broadcast on the BBC Breakfast Sports programme, apparently. I have just watched news of rugby coaches resigning and boxers bickering like old women and these stories are of sufficient interest. A pro cyclist is killed in a major event and this isn't deemed important enough to mention.



It was covered on the main 6pm BBC news last night though so maybe they thought that covered it.

Incidents like this do show what these guys put themselves through to race professionally.

RIP


----------



## Saddle bum (10 May 2011)

Very sad.

These guys are hard men, but their fraternal instinct shows through immediately when something like this happens.

Their nerve and skill is not always obvious, but the thought of moving along at 30's in the peloton can concentrate the mind and bring home their abilities. It is a dangerous business.

We all face danger one way or the other when we go out. Be careful out there.

I believe stats wll show more pro bike riders die in competition than Grand Prix drivers.

It's a bad day.


----------



## zizou (10 May 2011)

RIP


----------



## John the Monkey (10 May 2011)

Browser said:


> Mr Weylandt. Sad to say his was a name I am not familiar with, having only lately started watchign cycle racing and then only the coverage on Freeview, but I feel deeply for his poor girlfriend and family.



He was a handy enough sprinter, and took stage 3 of last year's Giro D'Italia whilst riding for Quick-Step.

I didn't see yesterday's coverage, and heard about the crash on twitter. A sad loss, RIP.


----------



## Ludwig (10 May 2011)

Very sad especially for one so yourng with his whole life ahead of him. It is not totally surprising given how fast bikes go these days and the limits of physical endurance to which riders push themselves these days and the nature of modern big stage races.


----------



## girofan (10 May 2011)

It is terrible I agree, but considering the amount of racing and the numbers taking part it happens so rarely!
As a percentage I would think this makes cycle racing resonably safe. Except for the constant crashes?

I see the organisers have nullified any racing today, (Tues.) and teams will ride 10km each at the head of the peleton, with no winner in any classification. Seems a bit pointless to me! Why not cancel the stage altogether and let the members of the peleton grieve in their own way?

A bad business all-round!!!!!!!!


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2011)

girofan said:


> I see the organisers have nullified any racing today, (Tues.) and teams will ride 10km each at the head of the peleton, with no winner in any classification. Seems a bit pointless to me! Why not cancel the stage altogether and let the members of the peleton grieve in their own way?


They will get the chance to talk to each other about the tragedy while they are not actually racing and it lets the public show their support too.

Also - they have to get to the next start town somehow and it must be better for their legs (and probably their minds) to do it on their bikes rather than on the team buses.


----------



## Red Light (10 May 2011)

girofan said:


> I see the organisers have nullified any racing today, (Tues.) and teams will ride 10km each at the head of the peleton, with no winner in any classification. Seems a bit pointless to me! Why not cancel the stage altogether and let the members of the peleton grieve in their own way?



It's quite traditional for the peleton to pay it's respects to the deceased rider by riding but not competing the following day.


----------



## Genman (10 May 2011)

ColinJ said:


> They will get the chance to talk to each other about the tragedy while they are not actually racing and it lets the public show their support too.
> 
> Also - they have to get to the next start town somehow and it must be better for their legs (and probably their minds) to do it on their bikes rather than on the team buses.



Very good points made there ColinJ


----------



## raindog (10 May 2011)

This is very, very moving watching today's stage, each team taking a turn at the front and riding two abreast, and still thousands of fans lining the route to cheer them on. The stage will finish with Leopard Trek all crossing the line together. Apparently it was touch and go whether or not Leopard continued the Giro, but it was Weylandt's dad who persuaded them to carry on.


----------



## Dayvo (10 May 2011)

raindog said:


> This is very, very moving watching today's stage, each team taking a turn at the front and riding two abreast, and still thousands of fans lining the route to cheer them on. The stage will finish with Leopard Trek all crossing the line together. Apparently it was touch and go whether or not Leopard continued the Giro, but it was Weylandt's dad who persuaded them to carry on.




Very moving indeed!

On Norwegian Eurosport they are broadcasting the stage, but there is no commentary, of any description, at all, which makes it all the more poignant! Is it the same with GB Eurosport?


----------



## mr Mag00 (10 May 2011)

RIP

difficult for the commentators i would imagine too.


----------



## raindog (10 May 2011)

Dayvo said:


> Is it the same with GB Eurosport?


No, there's commentary, but got to say Harmon is doing a very good job indeed.


----------



## ACS (10 May 2011)

Eurosport UK have a commentary. David and Sean are doing a excellent job given the circumstances.


----------



## rich p (10 May 2011)

Really moving tribute. Can't think of a better way for the peloton to show it's respect and grief.

Tyler Farrar was Weylandt's best mate and has taken his place in the Leopard Trek line. I've a lump in my throat and a tear in my eye.


----------



## mr Mag00 (10 May 2011)

v v moving


----------



## Dayvo (10 May 2011)

rich p said:


> Really moving tribute. Can't think of a better way for the peloton to show it's respect and grief.
> 
> Tyler Farrar was Weylandt's best mate and has taken his place in the Leopard Trek line. I've a lump in my throat and a tear in my eye.




+1 - perhaps more than just one tear.


----------



## raindog (10 May 2011)

I nearly broke down as well when they were crossing the line - what a tribute to a team mate.


----------



## mr Mag00 (10 May 2011)

> +1 - perhaps more than just one tear.



defo here, the comaraderie really hit me.


----------



## johnnyh (10 May 2011)

So very very sad, but what a fitting tribute to him.RIP


----------



## Paul_L (10 May 2011)

very emotional photograph of the finish line.

http://www.flickr.co...rts/5707659724/


----------



## ACS (10 May 2011)

Saw some of the coverage this afternoon. I thought the sight of members of the crowd holding up Wouter's race number (108) as the procession passed particularly moving. 

I found myself trying to keep my emotions under control while I trying to explain to a colleague what had happened.


----------



## frank9755 (10 May 2011)

I've just watched the re-run now. Really moving. Beautiful scenery, weather, great crowds - all made it more poignant. All I can say is it was a good tribute. Very very sad.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 May 2011)

the thing is about cycling at that level is that the cyclists aren't just strong - they're fantastically skillful. And they depend on each other's skill. A fast moving bunch looks as smooth as it does because the individuals know how to ride in a bunch. The marvel is that big crashes don't happen more often. 

That, I think, is what makes this tribute so very moving. Individual cyclists compete one with another - collectively they're looking out for each other.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 May 2011)

the lovely helen just asked me why i was crying watching the final kilometer of a cycle race. when i explained she started crying too. chapeau to the peleton, the crowds watching, the leopard-trek team and to tyler farrah.

they race like they are immortals yet their lives are just as fragile and precious as any.


----------



## iAmiAdam (10 May 2011)

http://www.steephill.tv/players/720...ute&dashboard=giro-d-italia&id=xin5lx&yr=2011


Wow. Never been so emotional at a race.

But at the end of the day, that's all it is, racing. 

Condolences to his family, friends and anyone who's worked with him.


----------



## scook94 (10 May 2011)

Leopard Trek have announced that they will take no further part in this years Giro.




http://www.facebook.com/notes/leopard-trek/leopard-trek-will-leave-giro-ditalia/161538327244198


----------



## mr Mag00 (10 May 2011)

gotta respect their decision


----------



## mr Mag00 (10 May 2011)

iamiadam that link doesnt work for me


----------



## Paul_L (10 May 2011)

iAmiAdam said:


> http://www.steephill...=xin5lx&yr=2011
> 
> 
> Wow. Never been so emotional at a race.
> ...



OMG, just watched that. Very emotional. Was in floods of tears at the end.


----------



## mr Mag00 (10 May 2011)

smartscreen filter? from microsoft


----------



## asterix (11 May 2011)

Was very sorry to hear the news. I always dislike the cycling coverage when they home in on spills. Have cycled past Fabio Casartelli's memorial a couple of times. Very depressing.


----------



## gb155 (11 May 2011)

Well done leopard - this has really gotten to me 

Rip big man


----------



## Kirstie (11 May 2011)

I watched recorded highlights of yesterdays stage this morning before work and was in tears. It's just so so sad.


----------



## oldroadman (11 May 2011)

Circuit racing last night. A few words from one of the commissaires at the start, commenting on the sadness of losing "one of our own", and the fragility of a human, then a minute of quiet thought. 120 people and you could have heard a pin drop. We are/were all bike riders, those who have raced know that falling now and again goes with the sport, and how lucky most of us are. A quiet and moving moment. The peloton tribute on the stageto Livorno was stunning, and the quiet applause of the normally excitable tifosi made a fitting tribute to a popular and talented man.


----------



## John the Monkey (11 May 2011)

Kirstie said:


> I watched recorded highlights of yesterdays stage this morning before work and was in tears. It's just so so sad.



I defy anyone to maintain their composure at the moment where Tyler Farrar backs off to allow Leopard to cross the line as a team, and Stamsnijder beckons him back, insisting that he cross the line with them.

The whole stage was a beautiful, dignified, and fitting tribute.


----------



## ianrauk (11 May 2011)

TheMadCyclist said:


> To anyone who missed the tribute, it is being shown at 8am tomorrow morning on Eurosport. Seen some highlights from today, and it was very moving.



I saw the Giro highlights last night, and yes it was very moving. Very sad indeed.


----------



## Paul_L (11 May 2011)

John the Monkey said:


> I defy anyone to maintain their composure at the moment where Tyler Farrar backs off to allow Leopard to cross the line as a team, and Stamsnijder beckons him back, insisting that he cross the line with them.
> 
> The whole stage was a beautiful, dignified, and fitting tribute.




Not that it really matters, but i thought it looked like Farrar started to break down and slipped back a bit as he was so upset. The LT boys realised and grabbed hold of him to bring him back into the line.

But it was as you say a wonderful tribute. I'm not normally a fan, but David Harmon's performance yesterday was quite brilliant too.


----------



## The One That Got Away (14 May 2011)

RIP 
best luck for his girlfriend and unborn


----------

